# Sled for Cutting the Corners off  a Pen Blank after Drilling and Before Turning



## Robert111 (Nov 30, 2011)

This simple device uses a piece of aluminum angle stock from the hardware store. The wood sled is cut at 45 degrees, then kerfed at 45 degrees to let in the aluminum angle stock. The aluminum is then screwed to the wood sled with countersunk screws and another screw is left pround of the aluminum to act as a stop for the pen blank.


----------



## MarkD (Nov 30, 2011)

Great idea. You might want to install a hold down clamp also.


----------



## sumterdad (Nov 30, 2011)

I would think a hold down clamp would get it the way of the saw would it not.  Good idea for the sled robert


----------



## Live2Dive (Nov 30, 2011)

Dang-it, Robert!  Now, I need to go out to the shop and make one...


----------



## Robert111 (Nov 30, 2011)

Live2Dive said:


> Dang-it, Robert!  Now, I need to go out to the shop and make one...



Takes about 15 minutes--plus a trip to the hardware store.


----------



## Timbo (Nov 30, 2011)

I have often found the need for something like this, but have not taken the time to design something.  I'll be making one of these in the short off-season, but I will find a way to add a hold-down as someone had suggested.  Thanks for posting this.  

Tim


----------



## navycop (Nov 30, 2011)

Good idea. Maybe put a toggle clamp opposite the screw. Attach it on the sled and it can clamp down on the corner sticking up.


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 30, 2011)

I would think that a hold down might cause a safety issue since the gap is so small.  Maybe if the piece it is attached to were wider then a hold down clamp would work without any risk of the piece getting caught.


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 30, 2011)

Timbo said:
			
		

> I have often found the need for something like this, but have not taken the time to design something.  I'll be making one of these in the short off-season, but I will find a way to add a hold-down as someone had suggested.  Thanks for posting this.
> 
> Tim



Ditto - that would come in handy on occasion. I've been using the belt sander, but sometimes I would like to zziiiiippppp it off of there!

Thanks

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Robert111 (Nov 30, 2011)

MarkD said:


> Great idea. You might want to install a hold down clamp also.



Try it w/o a clamp. It's safe.


----------



## Bear-31 (Nov 30, 2011)

I would think you could invert a piece of angle and attach to a toggle clamp to press down on the top it would hold really well. You could even make the top piece of angle slightly smaller...or even just 1/4" angle. Great idea! I'll have to make one of these.


----------



## Haynie (Nov 30, 2011)

Sure beats the belt sander.


----------



## dplloyd (Nov 30, 2011)

Necessity:biggrin:


----------



## Stevej72 (Nov 30, 2011)

Great idea, thanks for sharing!


----------



## BlackPearl (Nov 30, 2011)

PSI will have one in their next catalog for only $45.00 and in six months Rockler will have one for only $65.00 then Woodcraft next year will have one for $95.00.


----------



## ve3bax (Nov 30, 2011)

a couple small squares of good quality 2 sided tape would probably be much easier than trying to work in a clamp... I've used 2 sided tape to quickly duplicate pieces with a straight cut router bit using the first piece as the guide for the bearing... if it worked with a router id imagine it would hold well enough to trim up a blank on a bandsaw.  

--Dave

PS. love the simplicity of the design, nicely done!


----------



## LouCee (Nov 30, 2011)

BlackPearl said:


> PSI will have one in their next catalog for only $45.00 and in six months Rockler will have one for only $65.00 then Woodcraft next year will have one for $95.00.


 
Hut is selling something similar.

http://www.hutproducts.com/prodinfo.asp?number=0276


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Dec 1, 2011)

A nice and simple jig, I made something similar and used a hold down clamp as I have grown attatched to my fingers over the years. How I did mine was to use a piece of ply about 3/8"X4"wideX8" long then some 3/4"X3"X8" pine with a V groove in the centre. This left enough room for a 3/4" wide handle made from ply in the shape of a handplane handle. The clamp assy was made using 1/2" ply and 4" long wide enough to go over the centre line of the groove by about 1/8", this piece has a slot routered/filed about 5/8" long that has a 1/4"x3"bolt (counterbored from underneath) with a washer and wing nut. The clamping block is held in place by a small hinge screwed to the side 3/4 pine V block which is then attatched to the 3/8" ply base so that the hinge side is against the fence with 1" clearance.
Another thing I did was to put a stop on the V block so that the roller guide bolts hit the stop preventing the saw from going to far, about 5" back on saw blade side I also fitted a stop for the blank.
Unfortunately I don't know how to get photo's on to here to show how it was done.
Kryn


----------

